# betta art for a dollar!



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

with the big day coming up soon(Valentine's day), i wanna get something for a someone special, and maybe spoil Ma a bit. ;3 so, i've decided to use what i'm good at!

betta drawings!

these won't be of YOUR fish. just a random ,beautiful, fantasy fish of sorts. you give me 3-5 colors and a tail type, and i'll see what i can come up with! here's a sample!









if you want a specific fish, that'll cost a dollar more. and, another dollar if you want a background. x: 

if you want a picture, shoot me a PM with your info and i'll get to doodling! i'll post the final products in this thread. :3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

just did this one because it was a cute idea. we all know pink of this shade isn't possible, but it's cute. :B









i could probably do cute, totally unrealistic kissy bettas for Valentine's Day for... say... two bucks? background would make it three. based on real bettas of yours, four. :V


----------

